# Adding "는" to a verb



## wingedfire

안녕하세요!

Why do people sometimes put "는" after verbs? Does it turn them into the subject of the sentence? For example, a friend (also a learner) once told me:

것 마시는 없어!

I assume that the "neun" turns the term "to drink," into a noun, and my friend is telling me not to drink the thing. But I just want to make sure.

감사합니다.


----------



## Gijoe

wingedfire,

The sentence in Korean is completly wrong, so, I am not sure what you try to say.
Can you check and repost it again?


----------



## eggsarepurple

I think what the topic starter is trying to say is: 이 걸 안 맛있어. (This thing is not delicious) 

Well, you can add 는 after an descriptive verb like 맛있다 to describe a noun after that..for eg, 맛있는 음식.

You can add 는 것 after a verb to "nominalize" it..for eg, 운동하는 것 좋아해요.


----------



## Warp3

Appending (으)ㄴ, 는, or (으)ㄹ to a verb stem results in a adjective form (the 3 endings are based on the 3 basic tenses).

Examples:
마시다 = to drink (with 마시 being the verb stem)
아이 = child
마신 아이 = the child that drank
마시는 아이 = the child that is drinking
마실 아이 = the child that will drink


----------



## simka

I think @wingedfire wanted to say 마시는 것 없어 ! (there is nothing to drink)

If so, warp3 's explanation is proper


----------

